# The [neo] HairMetal Photo Thread



## hairmetalspider (Jun 30, 2008)

***As I was unable to even find my post due to some technical issues, I had a kind member send me the link, in which all my photo links were broken, etc, and unable to fix. It's mundane and has been asked for deletion. I'm going go put any photos in here now. ***

_G.Rosea_
_(Attila)_







_A.Versicolor (sling)
(Blix)_






_
E.Murinus
(BoneDaddy)_






_
Homo Sapien and G.Rosea
(Corey and Attila)_







_G.Rosea
(Attila and his roses.)_


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 3, 2008)

_Attila_






_Avic.Avic. (Twinkle Toes, rebel at heart.)_






_Corey and Attila_


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jul 3, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> _Attila_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... absolutely beautiful!:drool:  Oh... right... the Ts, sorry! They are beautiful too 

I like the way you take pics, its very professional and creative .
Cheers


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 3, 2008)

I've got a very similar pic of my A. Avic on the wall... nice pics.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 3, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> Wow... absolutely beautiful!:drool:  Oh... right... the Ts, sorry! They are beautiful too
> 
> I like the way you take pics, its very professional and creative .
> Cheers


That definitely made me a blush.



Thanks for the compliments


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 3, 2008)

proper_tea said:


> I've got a very similar pic of my A. Avic on the wall... nice pics.


He's trying to find some hot lady Avic action, and refusing to stay in his cage.
(And that little sucker could out run any Pokie)

I need to find him a lady.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 3, 2008)

I think mine should molt out to mature pretty soon if you want to do a 50/50.  Just had my first successful coupling with a pair of H. incei this morning.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 3, 2008)

proper_tea said:


> I think mine should molt out to mature pretty soon if you want to do a 50/50.  Just had my first successful coupling with a pair of H. incei this morning.


That could work.

Have you ever bred Avics before?


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 3, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Have you ever bred Avics before?


Nope... have you?

I'll let you know when she molts...


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 3, 2008)

proper_tea said:


> Nope... have you?
> 
> I'll let you know when she molts...


Not Avic Avic, nope.

But yeah, let me know. He's super tiny...he'll probably be intimidated by a big woman.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 3, 2008)

_Some more of Attila (He's my special boy! *sniff*)

[Please note the leaning tower and the eiffel tower )_


----------



## Nam (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice pics Corey....the only problem I can see is YOU NEED MORE!!!!;P


----------



## Crazy0monkey (Jul 3, 2008)

cool pics. love the  t on head cuteness. You got a nice rosea. cant wait till mine motls adn gets the nice carpace color. 
You and ur rosea look hawt together lol


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 3, 2008)

Nam said:


> Very nice pics Corey....the only problem I can see is YOU NEED MORE!!!!;P


Will do.

Smithi just molted and it looking mighty fancy.


----------



## Crazy0monkey (Jul 3, 2008)

smithis look so awsome when they molt. i love the colors. Take a pic of u and ur smithi adn do ur makeup 2 match the smithi lol


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 4, 2008)

Crazy0monkey said:


> smithis look so awsome when they molt. i love the colors. Take a pic of u and ur smithi adn do ur makeup 2 match the smithi lol


Haha. You got it.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 10, 2008)

*One of my big guys molted today.(Schepp-Brachypelma albopilosa) Good times.

Then a few others of Kim, my cocky B.Smithi.*


----------



## Stamper (Jul 10, 2008)

I really like the molt pictures. very nice


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 13, 2008)

Stamper said:


> I really like the molt pictures. very nice


Thanks 

It was a pleasant surprise as I assumed he was on his final molt already.


----------



## D-back (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi! The pics are great! My favorite is Attila on your head .....I like the combination....beautiful girl with a beautiful spider...heaven of heavens in my opinion:worship: 
PS. Sorry if you think the question is too personal but where is the name Attila from? I don't think many Americans know this name...And you can spell it correctly!:clap:  Many Hungarians can't do this....


----------



## johnharper (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice pics for a long time I thought the corey attilla pics where the girls in it was one of those beauty head things they practice in beauty schools on but he he its a real girl. The pic where you cant see her face that good is the one I am talking about .

John


----------



## hairmetalspider (Aug 21, 2008)

*A few new ones.

Big stretches. 'Tilly yoga*.







*Reaching up to give hugs...*


----------



## hairmetalspider (Aug 27, 2008)

*A few new ones.*

*A little camera putzing. 




















































































*​


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 9, 2009)

*02/09/09*

So I got around to taking a few photos.  And according to Zoltan, they're not awesome, but I think they're kind of cool, so I've decided to post them. A few new T's, a few old ones.

*Aphonopelma sp "New River" *












*
Avicularia Versicolor Sling (Blix)*






*Avicularia Avicularia (Robo Skunk)*












*Brachypelma Angustum (Ginger Baker)*


----------



## Zoltan (Feb 10, 2009)

They are awesome.


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 10, 2009)

I love that new river! Nice pics, and yes, they rock.


----------



## Buck (Feb 10, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> I love that new river! Nice pics, and yes, they rock.


I agree.  Great shots!


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Feb 10, 2009)

lol.^_^ ^_^


How are the hairs on your B. angustum


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 11, 2009)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> lol.^_^ ^_^
> 
> 
> How are the hairs on your B. angustum


Thankfully, I have not yet experienced the wrath of urticating hairs, from any T. From mere heresy, Brachys do tend to have a rather annoying urts though.

This little guy is rather calm- which really makes me wonder if he's plotting something...like my demise.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 11, 2009)

Dpreston66 said:


> I agree.  Great shots!


Thanks!

Seriously, these guys are amazing. Thanks for the great deal. The big black beauty is horribly camera shy, for me anyway. She was either in her hide, or when she did come out and I tried to grab a , she promptly took to the corner and bunched up...just to spite me.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 11, 2009)

Eraisuithon said:


> They are awesome.


Thank you my dear, I just have to give you crap. You love it.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 11, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> I love that new river! Nice pics, and yes, they rock.


Thanks a bunch 

The New River is easily becoming one of my newer preferred species. The camera doesn't do justice to their amazing color shades.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 11, 2009)

D-back said:


> Hi! The pics are great! My favorite is Attila on your head .....I like the combination....beautiful girl with a beautiful spider...heaven of heavens in my opinion:worship:
> PS. Sorry if you think the question is too personal but where is the name Attila from? I don't think many Americans know this name...And you can spell it correctly!:clap:  Many Hungarians can't do this....


I actually got the name from. I kid you not, a cartoon we used to have here in the States called "Mother Goose and Grimmy"...There was also a purple cat named Attila, and I always wanted to name a pet after it.

http://www.grimmy.com/


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 11, 2009)

johnharper said:


> Very nice pics for a long time I thought the corey attilla pics where the girls in it was one of those beauty head things they practice in beauty schools on but he he its a real girl. The pic where you cant see her face that good is the one I am talking about .
> 
> John


Haha, that would be me. I'm about as pasty as a mannequin, otherwise I look a little more realistic


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Feb 11, 2009)

hairmetalspider said:


> Thankfully, I have not yet experienced the wrath of urticating hairs, from any T. From mere heresy, Brachys do tend to have a rather annoying urts though.
> 
> This little guy is rather calm- which really makes me wonder if he's plotting something...like my demise.


lol, lucky you then . Lets hope hes not plotting your demise. I'm sure we could use you around these boards


----------



## hairmetalspider (Mar 4, 2009)

A few random shots of my new B.Emilia Zoltan gave to me (And is currently residing in Hungary, but is still with me in spirit )

Her name is Goro! And she's hot.


----------

